# Tilted Cervix



## Tangfastic

Hi, went for a smear test the other day (which this time hurt!!), the nurse said i had a tilted cervix, not really sure what this means and if that affects TTC, i know it cant really as i already have 1 ds but wondered if that means any particular positions are better for TTC. Anyone any ideas??
Thanks


----------



## Jemz3741

hiya i dont know much about this either, although i have been told i have one! i would guess its not a problem as i have 2 little girls. But im not overly sure. :dohh:


----------



## Cattia

I have this too and like you, was told by my GP at a regular PAP smear appointment. I also went for a pelvic ultra sound as I was having some pain (which turned out to be nothing) but I asked the doctor there about it too. I found out that it is a fairly common condition affecting around 20% of women. I was also told that in some cases it can be a sign of an underlying problem like endometriosis but unless you have other symptoms of this it is unlikely and as you already have children I wouldn't worry about that too much. 

I have read that if you have a tilted cervix it is better to lie on your tummy after BDing, I am never sure how accrate this is so I tend to alternate it, lying on my tummy fora bit then rolling onto my back! I have also read on this board that the whole lying still after BD thing doesn't work anyway as the sperm only take 30 seconds to get up there so who knows!

Cat
x


----------



## Berniep

I have a tilted cervix too and i also heard something about laying on your tummy after sex although i haven't tried this yet, i have 2 sons so it can't cause too much of a problem when ttc, good luck x


----------



## Tudor Rose

i have a tilted cervix and i dont know if position had anything to do with it but after BD when concieving my 2nd i got pregnant quicker.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey, 

I have a retroverted uterus... Is that the same thing? I've been told its very common and shouldn't affect ttc. Hadn't heard the lie on tummy thing, but will try that next time!

:hug:


----------



## LankyDoodle

I think retroverted uterus is different to tilted cervix. Everyone's uterus is tilted either slightly forwards or slightly backwards; it then straightens as a baby grows inside it.

I found out at my smear in February that I have a tilted cervix, and it was agony to have the smear because of this. However, when I went to the GP who specialises in sexual health to have my coil removed, she didn't cause any pain at all because she is more expert.

I have done a lot of research since being told about this, and also asked the nurse at my smear. Apparently, the best sex for baby-making when you have a tilted cervix, is doggy style! Also, yes, lying on your tummy can help. She said that carrying and giving birth to children can be more painful/problematic but that in most cases it's fine. It is also very common.


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Hi girls, I was told i had a backwards tilting uterus at a scan to confirm a miscarriage last friday. Initially i was worried about it but the sonographer told me that it's common, doesn't cause any issues with ttc and likened it to some people having brown eyes while others have blue ones! So really not an issue!!! 

Some times it can cause discomfort while having sex in certain positions, and very rarely could be a sign of endometreosis (sp!) but that would have other signals too!

Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## Gregorysbabe

Hey - Thanks for all the good advice - I had a MMC 4 weeks ago and was told at the time I had a tilted cervix (nothing to do with the MC).......so its good to know there are beter positions to have sex in.

Doggy style for us then :)

Good luck to everyone TTC - big hugs xx


----------



## JleStar

just wondering if any of my tilted cervix sisters have been blessed with a BFP? Just curious if doggy style worked lol,,,my DH's favorite.


----------



## glitter_xox

Wow, I haven't known anything about this until earlier - read a post about it and googled away for hours. I learned so much. Now I know why sometimes I can feel him hitting my cervix, and sometimes I just HAVE to stop for a bit. 

Good to know that doggy style and laying on your tummy can help, I am definitely going to try that! Hoping for my BFP this month! And everyone else - good luck!!!!


----------



## trulybl3ssed

I have a tilted uterus. Knew about it since I was 12 years old. Got pregnant at 19 and brought it up to my then-gyn and she said all it means is when labor comes around I may be in more pain than usual. She was right because I suffered with back labor lol. Other than that it isn't anything to worry about.


----------



## Arisa

I got pregnant pretty quickly (within three months) and I have a tilted cervix as did my mum and she had three girls with no complications but labor was hell on her back though although pain relief was not that good back then when she had us, especially over here in little old new zealand


----------



## joannemojo

i have a tilted cervix also and was told this during a routine smear test. didnt ask about what that could mean at the time as i wasnt ttc then, but i have since googled it and found many places say it doesnt affect fertility but can cause back pain and bad period pains, and pain during labour but its fairly common and is mostly genetic but no warnings that it causes problems for conceiving so im pretty sure its nothing to stress about, i was really reassured to read about it.


----------



## CdnEquestrian

I've also heard that with a tilted uterus, doggy style is your best bet for conceiving. Who knows if it's true or not? I'm also in the tilted uterus club....but I also enjoy doggy style, so I think i'm covered. lol


----------

